# 40 no kids UPDATE



## hoffmangirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok all,

Thanks for the responses from the alst two days some things have changed, H heard me talkingwith BFF about potential divorce so it is now all out in the open. He seemed taken aback but I dont see why, we havent been a "couple" in years.

He doestn want the divorce, he wants to try and work it out again. I relaly thoguth he would want out when I told him we have been miserable!

Now I am confused, i was so SURE yesterday I wanted out, but now i am having guilty feelings about this, he says he wont stand in my way if I do divorce but he is really putting on the guilt trip.

Any thought?


----------



## D8zed (Mar 12, 2009)

I know all about guilt trips as my W lays it on almost daily, including getting my kids involved. But is your confusion due to the guilt or do you still love him enough to make one more effort to fix things?


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

This is all fresh news to him so the guilt trip was his immediate reaction. I really think you need to have some heart to hearts ... it sounds from your other thread that his instability with working and living a separate life within the home are the main issues you have. 

Maybe with him now hearing you are at a breaking point, he will be motivated enough to make some changes. Status quo will probably just delay the inevitable, if this doesn't motivate him to step up.


----------

